# Book for a beginner



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 27, 2007)

I tried a search for this.  Probably just didn't phrase it right.

What book or books would you recommend someone new to FMAs?

Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2007)

Tough without knowing the style! Something by Dan Inosanto? Something by Mark Wiley?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 27, 2007)

Right now I can't remember the full name, but I know the instructors background is in Modern Arnis.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 27, 2007)

There is this one: http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Arnis-Filipino-Stick-Fighting/dp/089750089X

And these ones:
http://www.modernarnis.com/onlinestore/books.html

For Modern Arnis, the "pink book" is good.

You have Dan Anderson's books as well; I'd do this one for beginners:

http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/arnis_bk5.html

Then for FMA in general, Mark Wiley's books are great. And there is also Rey Galang's "Warrior Arts of the Philippines" that has Modern Arnis featured: http://www.amazon.com/Warrior-Arts-Philippines-Reynaldo-Galang/dp/0972767916


----------



## akatrk (Dec 28, 2007)

The Filipino Martial Arts as Taught by Dan Inosanto. This was my first book into exploring the Filipino martial arts.

It has references on how to hold a stick, how to put power into your strikes, zoning, triangular footwork, blocks, parries, an explanation of the alive hand, flow, ways on how to train alone, etc.

Note that this is an old book and that there are some present reads that are very good as well, but Inosanto's book has ALWAYS been a "go back and read" book for me.

Just know this. A book does not take the place of an instructor. The right instructor can be much more interesting and illustrating than any book can ever be.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 28, 2007)

I would definately go with Mark Wiley's book for history and an idea of what is out there.

For technique there are no better books than Dan Anderson's books at this time.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your help!

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Right now I can't remember the full name, but I know the instructors background is in Modern Arnis.



For Modern Arnis, if that is what he'll be teaching, the Yellow Book is a good reference for basic material (and is often available at the larger bookstores, though not always in classic yellow) and Mr. Anderson's books are excellent for more detail (I have several of them). There are also many DVDs out there for the art.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Arni!


----------

